# "Her Church" Merged with-->Didn't realize the ELCA was that bad



## SRoper (Mar 15, 2006)

*\"Her Church\" Merged with-->Didn\'t realize the ELCA was that bad*

Check out Ebenezer Lutheran Church and be ready to vomit. Be sure to watch the video. I got the link from Riddleblog.

[Edited on 9-1-2006 by joshua]


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2006)

One of the worst, I believe.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2006)

Now that is sick!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jsut saw the evil video


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

and I thought theonomy and postmillennialism were bad, but this tops the charts!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Romans922 (Mar 15, 2006)

Why is this called a church?


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like a unitarian universalist "church."


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 15, 2006)

Brethren, I am SHOCKED!!! 


From "Meet the staff:"

"Pastor Stacy Boorn's theology and creative ministry is not always "as the crows fly!" - what an understatement!

From "About us"

"Jesus' redemptive power lies ultimately in ideal liberated-humanity, not in his maleness. Christ's maleness is significant only insofar as he renounced the privileges that accompany it." - I just wish that these people would not even feign Christianity nor pay even passing lip service to their Protestant heritage. This perversion of the Gospel is more blasphemous than than open opposition to it.

Let us pray, fellow believers, that the Lord will, show mercy to these souls and arrest their foul course, open their eyes, and cause them to repent while they can ....

dl


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2006)

For some reason Quick Time videos have been coming through very blurry on my antique puter. But just hearing the audio was bad enough. Not surprising that this "church" in in SF.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 16, 2006)

I couldn't get as far as the video. Where's that barfy emoticom?

BTW; *reconciling* is often a codeword for gay-friendly.

 Found it!

[Edited on 3-16-2006 by turmeric]

[Edited on 3-16-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

> 2ND AND 4TH SUNDAYS: Encountering the Scriptures and other Holy Writing, beginning with the Gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke, John, Thomas, Philip and Mary Magadalene.



. . .


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sadly Im not suprised to see something like this in the seattle area


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 19, 2006)

That's what I was about to say, Nathan. I'm wondering why everyone's up in arms about it. It's the ELCA. I'm surprised they even use the word 'church' and/or the Bible.....


----------



## beej6 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ebenezer Lutheran = Evangelical Lutheran = Evidently Liberal?

The ELCA are mentioned in this month's Christian Research Journal as considering full communion with the Episcopal Church (News Update, p. 6)


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 19, 2006)

Do they read from the gender inclusive version I wonder? And to think there were men in the pews! Surely this is a sign of the times when people seek to conform God to who they think He should be (of course arminius did that too)



[Edited on 3-19-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I couldn't get as far as the video. Where's that barfy emoticom?
> 
> BTW; *reconciling* is often a codeword for gay-friendly.
> ...



Other code words are *affirming *, especially, and sometimes *welcoming and affirming*.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



Rainbow colored banners on the building are a big tip-off as well.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Her Church*

A buddy sent me this link. First, what came to my mind after I saw it.



> \"œNotwithstanding I have a few things against thee, because thou sufferest that woman Jezebel, which calleth herself a prophetess, to teach and to seduce my servants to commit fornication, and to eat things sacrificed unto idols. And I gave her space to repent of her fornication, and she repented not. Behold, I will cast her into a bed, and them that commit adultery with her into great tribulation, except they repent of their deeds. And I will kill her children with death; and all the churches shall know that I am he which searcheth the reins and hearts: and I will give unto every one of you according to your works.\" (Revelation2:20-23)


Note also the reference to "œthe depths of Satan" in v. 24.

This is her venue and this is [video=google;4639219646887101318]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4639219646887101318&amp;amp;q=church&amp;amp;pr=goog-sl[/video] of what this self-proclaimed prophetess has to say.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Aye, sickening indeed....see this thread.



Ach, didn't realize it was already out there. Feel free to lock this one, Mr. Moderator. If anyone wants to continue the discussion by {bump}ing the related thread, I'm comfortable with that. Thanks, Josh.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> We can leave it open. The other thread wasn't so big. This title is more fitting.  I just added the link so that others could find the other thread as well. Actually...I could merge it! YEAH! That's what I'll do! I'll MERGE IT!!!! YEAH!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Ok. Sorry. Got excited.



I am SUPER MODERATOR!!!! Behold my power!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, and they're not exactly graced with the attributes of attractive beauty. (This is not looking at someone in lust, but in recognizing beauty when I see it.) There is beauty that Christians are endowed with because of their rebirth in Christ. That beauty is indeed lacking in this crowd.

Rebellion has its ugliness in more ways than one.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 7, 2006)

I call her the Rev. Ms. Feminazi.


----------

